# Motivating blend?



## Mindy (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm trying to find a good blend to use to help motivate me while I'm at work. Lately I've been in a bit of a slump. What are some oils I should try?


----------



## rain (Feb 19, 2007)

Try this:

3 drops rosemary
6 drops bergamot
1 drops peppermint


----------



## Emily Klesick (Feb 23, 2007)

Grapfruit, and lemon - eucalyptus is good!


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 19, 2007)

citrus oils are natural mood elevators, and so is ylang ylang, and peppermint as well.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Nov 20, 2007)

I got an essential oil blend from WSP called "Energizing."  It's a combo of sweet orange and ginger, and I love it.


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 20, 2007)

Ginger is wonderful, and the combination with sweet orange sounds lovely!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 20, 2007)

Rosemary, peppermint & sweet orange are nice too!


----------



## breathebeauty (Feb 2, 2008)

Juniper, Lemon, Bergamot and Rosemary works well for me!


----------

